# Halogen, Fluorescent, Xenon, Incadecent ???



## horrorsix (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anyone direct me to where I can find a wavelength graph showing incandescent, Xenon, fluorescent, and Halogen light similar to the natural light graph below. Four separate graphs will be fine.
Thank You.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 22, 2007)

LED Museum has spectral power distribution graphs for all sorts of light sources:

Compact Fluorescent
High Power LEDs

The closest I've seen to nautral light are the warmest of the Cree LEDs -- other than a deficiency in deep red, and a slight gap in the "cyan" region (blue/green) they are actually a pretty close match. In the case of the LED I think they have the ability to close that gap and make an extremely natural-looking source.

These graphs can be deceptive though. For one thing, they represent power, and are not weighted for sensitivity -- green will appear brighter from a given light source than what the lines on the graph might indicate. Also, crappy Cool White fluorescent tubes that look absolutely atrocious (60CRI) have a broader distribution of wavelengths than premium fluorescent lamps (that look more "spiky") but the latter actually render color much more accurately and are much less headache-inducing.


----------



## horrorsix (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## canvasa (Feb 22, 2007)

removed


----------

